# My just started mac collection



## Mandypaul (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey guys 
I started buying mac 5 months ago and just thought i would show you all what i have up to now. I will add more stuff when i buy it, as i will be buying more soon YAY lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I love my makeup lol

lol i left a picture out lol so here is one more picture of my collection lol

Here is one more picture i bought some new stuff yay
in the picture is

1. Mineralize skinfinish Natural Natural - Light
2. MSF Light Flush
3. Pink Swoon Blush
4. 150 Brush
5. 109 Brush (i love this SO MUCH i can now use my fluid line yay lol)




































oh and thanks to cheryl who i bought most of my lovely pigment samples off


----------



## nikki (Jan 27, 2008)

Great start!!


----------



## Mandypaul (Jan 27, 2008)

thanks  cant wait to get more lol


----------



## smilebacklovely (Jan 27, 2008)

You have some great stuff already!
I started collecting pretty recently too so ours are pretty similar. It'll be interesting to see what it looks like in a year or so haha.


----------



## Mandypaul (Jan 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smilebacklovely* 

 
_You have some great stuff already!
I started collecting pretty recently too so ours are pretty similar. It'll be interesting to see what it looks like in a year or so haha._

 
yea lol, we will have to see what we both have then


----------



## mimichaton206 (Jan 27, 2008)

Great collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ive just started too, add me to the next year reunion hehe.


----------



## Mandypaul (Jan 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mimichaton206* 

 
_Great collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ive just started too, add me to the next year reunion hehe._

 
lol yay another one, we will have a big makeup reunion next year


----------



## dreamerbabiiee* (Feb 8, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## Jot (Feb 8, 2008)

Lovely collection. If you made those quads the colours you put together are lovely.
What's in the goldy one on the right (first pic) thanks x


----------



## Mandypaul (Feb 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jot* 

 
_Lovely collection. If you made those quads the colours you put together are lovely.
What's in the goldy one on the right (first pic) thanks x_

 
Thanks Jot
Yea i made them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they were my first mac  
The gold quad has in 

1. GoldMine
2. Gorgeous Gold
3. Amber Lights
4. Antiqued


----------



## Purity (Feb 8, 2008)

Great start! I've just started collecting about 3 months ago, I too have lots of pigment samples from Cheryl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My collection isn't nearly as big as yours though, since MAC is so goddamn expensive over here! It grows slowly but steadily, though!


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 8, 2008)

i love your collection mandy! so many colours


----------



## n_c (Feb 8, 2008)

Very nice...what's in that quad in the middle, first pic?


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 8, 2008)

I love the quads!!  The choices for each look so awesome!  And what are the paint pot shades?

But, great collection!!!  OO, I can't wait to see how big this will get!!


----------



## Mandypaul (Feb 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamerbabiiee** 

 
_beautiful!_

 
Thanks x

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purity* 

 
_Great start! I've just started collecting about 3 months ago, I too have lots of pigment samples from Cheryl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My collection isn't nearly as big as yours though, since MAC is so goddamn expensive over here! It grows slowly but steadily, though!_

 
Thanks, yea it is so expensive :-( i was quite lucky as my boyfriend bought me most of it, and i was meant to pay him back for some of it, but he said never mind and never took no money for it yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and its nice to watch your collection grow x

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i love your collection mandy! so many colours_

 
Thanks hun x

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_Very nice...what's in that quad in the middle, first pic?_

 
Thanks, the quad is Knight Divine and Shale, i need two more colours to go in there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think i want to more purple colours for it?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *newagetomatoz* 

 
_I love the quads!! The choices for each look so awesome! And what are the paint pot shades?

But, great collection!!! OO, I can't wait to see how big this will get!!_

 
Thanks i am so silly i should of wrote what everything was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol i will do it one day and edit the post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The paint pots are 

Bare Study
Electro Sky
Delft
Otherworldly
Fresco Rose
Indianwood
Moss Scape


----------



## NatalieMT (Feb 9, 2008)

Your collection is great! Those paint pots and quads <3 SO lovely, you got all the best colours in my opinion.


----------



## Mandypaul (Feb 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_Your collection is great! Those paint pots and quads <3 SO lovely, you got all the best colours in my opinion._

 
Thanks


----------



## auburn (Feb 9, 2008)

That already is a nice collection!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's very much stuff for just starting a collection.


----------



## BonnieBabe<3 (Feb 9, 2008)

Great collection! i love the colors you put together..

i want to join the renunion!! lol i jus started almost 3 mos ago too!


----------



## ZoZo (Feb 9, 2008)

Very nice collection.


----------



## nunu (Feb 9, 2008)

lovely collection!!


----------



## frocher (Feb 9, 2008)

Great collection.


----------



## Babylard (Feb 9, 2008)

awesome collection >
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i started buying MAC about 2 months ago

now you need some lipsticks from FAfi


----------



## Mandypaul (Feb 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *auburn* 

 
_That already is a nice collection!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's very much stuff for just starting a collection._

 
Thanks it is quite a lot, i have to start buying less now :-( lol well maybe lol
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BonnieBabe<3* 

 
_Great collection! i love the colors you put together..

Thanks x

i want to join the renunion!! lol i jus started almost 3 mos ago too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay welcome to the reunion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZoZo* 

 
_Very nice collection._

 
Thanks x

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_lovely collection!!_

 
Thanks x

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Great collection._

 
Thanks x

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_awesome collection >
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i started buying MAC about 2 months ago
now you need some lipsticks from FAfi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks x
Yea no more makeup up until fafi lol, and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for the lipsticks. I have one more blush and beauty powder to buy this month then no more until fafi


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mandypaul* 

 
_Thanks Jot
Yea i made them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they were my first mac  
The gold quad has in 

1. GoldMine
2. Gorgeous Gold
3. Amber Lights
4. Antiqued_

 
I was going to ask the same question. Great job on those quads and the colors you picked


----------



## Mandypaul (Feb 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdepp_84* 

 
_I was going to ask the same question. Great job on those quads and the colors you picked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks x


----------



## lovelyweapon (Feb 13, 2008)

I just started my MAC collection too. Yours is looking amazing!


----------



## Mandypaul (Feb 14, 2008)

Thank you x


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi there!

Do you know where I can purchase pigments in little sample jars like yours?


----------



## BonnieBabe<3 (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Obreathemykiss* 

 
_Hi there!

Do you know where I can purchase pigments in little sample jars like yours?_

 
you can buy them off of people here in the Specktra Clearance Bin, but you have to have 20 posts (i think it is) to be able to have access to the Clearance Bin


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BonnieBabe<3* 

 
_you can buy them off of people here in the Specktra Clearance Bin, but you have to have 20 posts (i think it is) to be able to have access to the Clearance Bin_

 

Thank you very much.  You were right!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice collection ya got there!


----------



## Julzie (Feb 25, 2008)

That's an impressive collection for only about 5 months old!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 26, 2008)

wonderful! gosh, my MAC collection is so embarassing compared to yours!!! eek


----------



## elmo1026 (Feb 27, 2008)

Great collection... Wow my mac collection looks like nothing compared to yours.


----------



## J90 (Feb 28, 2008)

i love your collection! what a wonderful set of colours... i can see you having a lot of makeup fun!


----------



## Mandypaul (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Obreathemykiss* 

 
_Hi there!

Do you know where I can purchase pigments in little sample jars like yours?_

 
I bought mine from here from 1165Cheryl and i was so happy with them, they are brill


----------



## Mandypaul (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_Nice collection ya got there!_

 
Thanks so much x

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Julzie* 

 
_That's an impressive collection for only about 5 months old!_

 
Thanks x

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_wonderful! gosh, my MAC collection is so embarassing compared to yours!!! eek_

 
Aw thanks, mine is only big because my boyfriend bought me a lot x 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elmo1026* 

 
_Great collection... Wow my mac collection looks like nothing compared to yours._

 
Thanks, i think i am now a shopaholic lol i have just bought some more (must stop lol) will post the pics later x

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *J90* 

 
_i love your collection! what a wonderful set of colours... i can see you having a lot of makeup fun!_

 
Thanks, i do have so much fun with it , its funny because my little girl has fun too she helps me pick which colours to wear. So its really cute x


----------



## macaholic2912 (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: Just started mac collection (Updated)*

nice collection...i wish i could collect *sigh* but im only 15 and i havnt got a job so i rely on generous aunties and xmas presents!


----------



## Mandypaul (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: Just started mac collection (Updated)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macaholic2912* 

 
_nice collection...i wish i could collect *sigh* but im only 15 and i havnt got a job so i rely on generous aunties and xmas presents!_

 
Dont worry i didnt have any makeup when i was 15, i wanted some though lol but my mum and dad would not let me have it. So i would sometimes use my friends foundation and i would look so orange and have streaks everywhere lol


----------



## crazeddiva (Feb 29, 2008)

That's really good start. Love the colors, textures and shades you have acquired.


----------



## Mandypaul (Mar 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crazeddiva* 

 
_That's really good start. Love the colors, textures and shades you have acquired._

 
Thanks x


----------



## KellyBean (Jul 15, 2008)

wow! it honestly doesn't look like a new collection to me


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 15, 2008)

really nice collection with nice stuff


----------



## artisick (Jul 15, 2008)

You have great stuff here!
I especially love that gold quad you have to the bottom right of the picture.
Great combination of colors =) You might just have inspired me to make a quad like that, heh.


----------



## lovingtarepanda (Jul 16, 2008)

i love your collection so far!


----------



## artisick (Jul 18, 2008)

great collection already!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 18, 2008)

You have a great start!


----------



## MissSilvestris (Jul 18, 2008)

I LOVE your quads! Wow! What are the eyeshadows in those three, if I may ask?


----------



## Mandypaul (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KellyBean* 

 
_wow! it honestly doesn't look like a new collection to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 thanks, cant take the credit though my fiance bought me most of it. Even though he think ime nuts with how much i want


----------



## melliquor (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: Just started mac collection (Updated)*

Lots of great selections to start out with... you will soon have a monster collection like most of us... MAC is soooo addicting.


----------



## Mandypaul (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissSilvestris* 

 
_I LOVE your quads! Wow! What are the eyeshadows in those three, if I may ask?_

 

sorry i have not answered your post, but i have not really been online much.

the quad colours are:

Quad one 

1. Juxt 
2. Swimming
3. Humid
4. Steamy

Quad 2. 

1. Knight Divine 
2. Shale 
3. Brule (just added will add new pics soon) 
4. Naked Lunch (just added will add new pics soon) 

Quad 3.

1. Goldmine
2. Gorgeous Gold
3. Amber Lights 
4. Antiqued


----------



## Mandypaul (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: Just started mac collection (Updated)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Lots of great selections to start out with... you will soon have a monster collection like most of us... MAC is soooo addicting._

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have not bought any for a while, well apart from the 
neo sci fi shadows, so i am going shopping at the end of the month yay lol


----------



## Mandypaul (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *artisick* 

 
_You have great stuff here!
I especially love that gold quad you have to the bottom right of the picture.
Great combination of colors =) You might just have inspired me to make a quad like that, heh._

 
Thank you, i think that is my favourite quad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i am thinking Spiced Chocolate quad will look great with it x


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice collection! Especially after 5 months!


----------



## xphoenix06 (Sep 6, 2008)

Wow! Wish I started out with all of that!  GREAT START!!


----------



## Mandypaul (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xphoenix06* 

 
_Wow! Wish I started out with all of that! GREAT START!!_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have started to slow down now not getting as much (which will please my fiance lol) but i think i am getting the urge to shop again and buy more


----------

